# Question for the ladies:  dark circles/puffiness



## JaniceM (Jul 6, 2020)

I've had dark circles under my eyes even when I was a child.  When I started experiencing vertigo, though, the need to sleep in a certain position caused fluid to build up under my eyes and make it look much worse.  

I've tried every home-remedy I've heard of, except chamomile tea and baking soda (separately), bought both but unsure if either will be helpful.  
My old approach of using concealer (like Erase) only makes the puffiness look more extreme.

If any other ladies have these problems, could you share what works for you?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 6, 2020)

Janice. I don't suffer with dark circles, but what about cucumber slices? I've also heard tea bags work well, too.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 6, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Janice. I don't suffer with dark circles, but what about cucumber slices? I've also heard tea bags work well, too.


I tried cucumber slices, plain black tea, cotton pads soaked in milk-  all had the reputation of being able to reduce puffiness, but none worked.  
I could deal with the dark circles (cosmetics) if I could somehow get rid of those puffy bags.  They add around 20 years to my appearance.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 6, 2020)

There are 'Puffy Eye Remover Creams' on the market at around $100 Australian Dollars
They are a bit like haemorrhoid cream which shrinks 'baggy' skin
Just Google it and see if there is anything which you could try
Most offer a money back guarantee so worth a try


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 7, 2020)

Movie stars use Preperation H to shrink puffy eye skin.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2020)

Have you tried one of those cold gel masks that you put in the fridge?


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 7, 2020)

Is there a fix for dark circles? I often wonder why some people usually women have darkness all around their eyes.


----------



## mlh (Jul 7, 2020)

from cleaning up after people all day. it is exhausting.


----------



## Barbiegirl (Jul 8, 2020)

Eye products containing caffeine. I used FAB Detox Eye Roller with so-so results, but so-so is about the only thing a topical cna do. Or you could try a mask like Yes To Coconuts Coffee Eye Mask. And keep it in the fridge so it goes on cold, which also helps. But honestly, anything you use topically will only give temporary results. 

Sorry to hear about the vertigo.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 8, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Is there a fix for dark circles? I often wonder why some people usually women have darkness all around their eyes.


Dark circles are usually genetic.  The Italian side of my family tends to have darkening around the eyes.  I have it some, but not nearly as bad as many of my cousins.  A little dab of cover-up cosmetics fixes it right up.


----------



## Lashann (Jul 8, 2020)

Dark circles (but no puffiness) under the eyes has been a problem for me for years now.   A good quality "concealer" liquid makeup product carefully applied, although not a perfect solution, helps to cover it up.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 8, 2020)

I have read that potato slices can help. Have no evidence for that 'fact' but perhaps look on web sites to see what the claims are. Anything is worth a try and I am always for natural alternatives where possible, Good luck ☺


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 9, 2020)

Treacle said:


> I have read that potato slices can help. Have no evidence for that 'fact' but perhaps look on web sites to see what the claims are. Anything is worth a try and I am always for natural alternatives where possible, Good luck ☺


Oh, I've tried that, too.  Didn't help.


----------



## chic (Jul 10, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I've had dark circles under my eyes even when I was a child.  When I started experiencing vertigo, though, the need to sleep in a certain position caused fluid to build up under my eyes and make it look much worse.
> 
> I've tried every home-remedy I've heard of, except chamomile tea and baking soda (separately), bought both but unsure if either will be helpful.
> My old approach of using concealer (like Erase) only makes the puffiness look more extreme.
> ...



Beverly Hills MD dark circle corrector does the job. I've been using it for years. It contains caffeine which gets rid of the bags and has a luminescent ingredient to brighten the skin. 

Problem is BHMD has been  out of it since April due to supply chain disruptions from Covid. So I've been using Neostrata Brightening Eye Cream instead. It tightens but does not brighten the eye area like my Beverly Hills Md. but I've gotta use something. So I picked that one. I add some concealer after applying and the results are pretty good.


----------



## gloria (Oct 14, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Movie stars use Preperation H to shrink puffy eye skin.


yes lots of women do.


----------



## chic (Oct 15, 2020)

Beverly Hills MD's Dark Circle corrector became available again in August after four months of a supply chain disruption so I bought some cuz it's my absolute favorite and makes my eye skin look much younger than it is. Love it.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 15, 2020)

Have you tried any of these?


----------

